# UGL Drylok Vs Zinsser Watertite



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I have a new basement to waterproof. Which one would you recommend? thanks


----------



## NHNailbangah (Nov 18, 2008)

I have used the UGL many times without a problem, no experience with the Zinnser.

I would be interested to know which one you decide on, and why.


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

wouldn't depend on any roll on product to "waterproof" basement walls from the interior.

If it's a new basement, hopefully that was taken care of at the exterior perimeter, where it belongs


----------

